# tivo with other pvr's



## chrisbingo (Jan 27, 2006)

after a large deliberation have recently bought a tivo of ebay further to this i allready have a pvr any help with intergration would be appreiated ps its a toshiba my lovely misses bought me in the sales


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

What sort of integration are you looking for?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Also check that your Toshiba TV doesn't have the "teletext bug". See the following from the FAQ.

*TV problems when TiVo is on*
Some users are reporting problems with their TV's after the upgrade to V2.5.5 (mainly Philips but some Sony, Toshiba and other sets) - these include the TV switching itself off and inability to change the volume (or other odd remote control issues when trying to use the TV). Ring up customer services and request the V2.5.5a update which will remove the Teletext subtitle recording feature which these sets do not like.

Oh and watch out as well if you have a large disk (>137GB) and request the V2.5.5a update as it will cause problems as the update won't be able to access all the disk.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh, I assumed it was the PVR that was a Toshiba.


----------



## chrisbingo (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes it is a Toshiba PVR I,m assuming I can just connect the VCR output on the Tivo to an input on the toshiba and record as an external line in, does this make sense? Will use tivo to record programs easily then transfer stuff I want to keep to the toshiba (it has a 250gig HDD)


----------



## iangale99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Personally I would sell the Toshiba and use the money to upgrade the TIVO hard drives (a simple procedure and you can buy ready to install drives from a member here). 

Much easier than trying to transfer from Tivo to PVR, if it can be done, are both networked, use same recording/playback formats??!!). I dont see any benefit of recording on one device and then playing from one to record to another  

Plus you then have the added bonus of only using one plug


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes, you should be able to run a SCART from the TiVo to the PVR, and use the PVR as a VCR. Bear in mind, though, that TiVo doesn't support RGB on the VCR SCART, so you may see some degradation of quality in doing that.

It would be better, perhaps, if you could take the tap for the PVR from the the TiVo's TV SCART, which does support RGB. It may be that you can loop the feed from TiVo through the PVR and then on to the TV. Alternatively, you could get a SCART switch/splitter (one that supports RGB, of course) and do it that way.

As has been said, though, using the PVR this way isn't getting you anything that you couldn't do easier by having a a larger HDD in the TiVo. A little bit of fidlling around to install it, using one one of the very good guides available round here, and then no need to transfer stuff to the PVR. You could even replace the PVR with a DVDR to give you unlimited archiving capactity.


----------

